# Adding a new Wireless Adapter



## theFOoL (Jul 30, 2016)

Hi, 

I'm trying to add *THIS* Ourlink Wireless Adapter to my Zotac Mini PC but I don't know how to install it. I'm new to Linux and it runs fine in Windows. I've extracted the Linux Driver but MINT won't detect the Device. I've tried running the MakeFile and idk what else to do. Help!


----------



## FYFI13 (Jul 30, 2016)

_"This adapter and chipset has open source drivers with support for Linux Kernel 2.6.18 through 2.6.38 and Kernel 3.0.8 and higher. Driver is already in recent Linux kernel versions 2.6.39 and later (kernel option CONFIG_RTL8192CU)."_

That's from your link. It "should" work out of the box. Could you run this command in terminal "lshw -class network" (without quotes) and post output here please? Oh, make sure to insert WiFi adapter first.


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 30, 2016)

I did *THIS* but i'm sure your's was easier. I mean it was easy just took a lot of copy/pasting


----------



## blobster21 (Jul 30, 2016)

Right now you followed the guide to install the driver (which is probably already natively supported in Mint), but you're still missing the corresponding firmware.

Assuming the driver is installed, jump in a terminal and issue the following command as a sudoer :


```
sudo apt-get update && apt-get install firmware-realtek
```

Reboot and your usb dongle should work.


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 30, 2016)

It works fine now. I'm looping starwars force awakens as I type....


----------



## blobster21 (Jul 30, 2016)

Sorry i didn't read properly. Good thing it's working as expected


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 30, 2016)

Yeah I'm glad I switched to MINT. W10 kept BSOD on my On-board Graphics Driver. No heating issues what so ever


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 30, 2016)

Ok i was wrong. After moving the PC to my room and turning it on, NO Wifi. So i tried you link and i get this and YES i have root *E: Unable to locate package firmware-realtek*


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 30, 2016)

FYFI13 said:


> _"This adapter and chipset has open source drivers with support for Linux Kernel 2.6.18 through 2.6.38 and Kernel 3.0.8 and higher. Driver is already in recent Linux kernel versions 2.6.39 and later (kernel option CONFIG_RTL8192CU)."_
> 
> That's from your link. It "should" work out of the box. Could you run this command in terminal "lshw -class network" (without quotes) and post output here please? Oh, make sure to insert WiFi adapter first.​


Here​

> *-network
> description: Ethernet interface
> product: RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller
> vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.
> ...


----------



## FYFI13 (Jul 31, 2016)

rk3066 said:


> Here​*-network
> description: Wireless interface
> physical id: 1
> bus info: usb@3:2.4
> ...


It looks like your adapter is detected by the operating system, problem must be elsewhere. I will leave this to someone with a bit more experience.

EDIT. what happens if you type "wifi up" in terminal? Does it say "wifi = on"?


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 31, 2016)

I'll have to get back to you on that as i switched to W7 for now


----------

